

Canopus framework and flight computer software for CubeBug cubesat platform - fizu
http://github.com/satellogic/canopus

======
the_french
It'd be great to have some sort of documentation about what this does / is
supposed to do. I assume it contains some sort of stabilization code which I
would love to take a look at along with other maneuver code.

~~~
pvarangot
There is not maneuvering, just despinning. You may want to take a look at
this:
[https://github.com/satellogic/canopus/blob/master/src/lib/ca...](https://github.com/satellogic/canopus/blob/master/src/lib/canopus/subsystem/aocs/detumbling.c)
And this: [http://1.cubebug.org/post/51252412720/you-spin-my-head-
right...](http://1.cubebug.org/post/51252412720/you-spin-my-head-right-round-
right-round)

